# Golden Harvest Mason Jars- prone to thermal shock?



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

I dont ever remember any jars breaking when canning in the past- today I had 3 out of 9 quarts break when I was pressure canning. 2 days ago I had 1 out of 9 pinkts break. I was doing everything by the book ie preheating jars and using the ring in the bottom of the PC etc.

Has anyone else had this problem or is it me?


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

I think it happens everyone now and then but that is a very high rate you have experienced so I'd suspect some additional problems. Personally I've never found it to be related to any one brand of jar.

Are you filling the jars just 1 canner load at a time or are others filled and then waiting and cooling on the counter? Are you letting the PC return to zero slowly on its own and not rushing it? Breaking in the canner when you first put them in or during processing?

Were these really old jars or brand new ones? Pre-inspected well for any cracks? Given the new packing they do now the jars aren't as well protected during shipping as they used to be so I suppose it is possible to get a new box of abused jars.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

I bought one dozen wide mouth quart jars. I only use them for making yogurt, so they get sterilized and spend 8 hours at 125 deg, then go into the fridge.

So far I've had four of the 12 have cracks coming out of the canner from being sterilized. All have cracks in almost the same spot - right around the bottom edge. I'm wondering if maybe someone dropped that particular box of jars and four on one side hit hard on the bottom edge.

So far I've only had one jar crack during canning, but most of my jars have only been used once or twice (have not been doing this long) the yogurt jars have been used 5-6 times so far. 

Cathy


----------



## upnorthlady (Oct 16, 2009)

Perhaps you could call the company - do they have an 800 number ? I'd complain. You might have gotten a bad box. Actually, I think they are making jars much thinner and cheaper these days, but it won't hurt to let the company know how unsatisfied you are with their product!


----------



## NostalgicGranny (Aug 22, 2007)

I don't use golden harvest because of breakage.


----------



## suitcase_sally (Mar 20, 2006)

I use Golden Harvest and have NEVER had a jar break. Go fiqure.


----------



## Randy Rooster (Dec 14, 2004)

Well I started doing something new and yesterday did 6 jars of tomatoe juice with no breaks. I had been pre heating the jars in the microwave prior to adding the boiling hot contents. yesterday I used the oven instead and set it at 220 degrees - I think I may have been making the jars too hot and the boiling liquid actually was too cool and broke some jars.


----------



## judylou (Jun 19, 2009)

Randy even 220 is more hot than needed. What is your lowest oven setting? 170-180 degrees is the recommended temperature so all you really have to do is fill them with hot tap water.


----------



## emma's sheep (Mar 11, 2010)

I bought a brand new bos of golden harvest jars, opened the first jar and sliced my finger. The rim of the jar was broke and jagged. I have never used them since. The store would only replace one jar and not the box. emma


----------

